# electric kettle?



## pearlx (Mar 31, 2013)

i am thinking of buying an electric kettle...could anyone please tell me which is the best brand for electric kettles here?? which one will be the quickest and most efficient?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I have to say this thread is up there with your best ever pearlz, the skinless chicken one

It is priceless

keep up the good work mate it is what keeps a lot of us returning to this site


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Kettle Appliances - CNET Reviews

Google is your friend. 

p.s: another thread along these lines and the forum might not remain your friend though, just sayin' ....


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I bought a basic C4 kettle from Carrefour in 2006 and it's still working fine.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Please can someone assist me with how to breathe.
I have just taken a breath in.
What is the next step?

I have just placed my left foot in front of my right foot.
I am walking
what do i have to do next?



(go to shop. look at kettles. look at power rating - 800W / 1300W etc - bigger number means faster boiling. pick up one you like. take to counter. reach for cash. pay. go home and make tea)

If it is the 39aed kettle in Union Coop that actually says on the box *"boiling hot water in minutes"* then you are probably going to be disappointed! It really made me laugh when i saw that! great selling point!


----------



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

pearlx said:


> i am thinking of buying an electric kettle...could anyone please tell me which is the best brand for electric kettles here?? which one will be the quickest and most efficient?


Assuming this is a serious question???
The latest Which magazine from the UK recommends the Kenwood (JKP210) as the "Best Buy" low energy kettle.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

I am thinking of buying an electric cattle prod.
Could anyone please tell me which is the best brand for electric cattle prods? Which one will be the quickest and most efficient, ie delivering most Volts to that guy who types SMS while standing on the middle of the travelator, or the guy who stops immediately as soon as he gets on a train.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

pearlx said:


> i am thinking of buying an electric kettle...could anyone please tell me which is the best brand for electric kettles here?? which one will be the quickest and most efficient?


Pearlx, when I first arrived in Dubai I bought a cheap Electric Kettle from Diera and 3 months later it self destructed and almost burned down the apartment, so I understand why you are interested in a good brand. After that debacle I went to Hyper Panda and bought a Princess Electric Kettle. Fours years later it is still going strong.

For all the other commenters with sarcastic responses, you guys really need to get a life and guit acting like a bunch of grade schoolers.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

motojet said:


> For all the other commenters with sarcastic responses, you guys really need to get a life and guit acting like a bunch of grade schoolers.


Well sadly, they do have a point, when you come across threads like this, which are usually found on a certain other forum for of seemingly brain-dead women asking inane and daft questions - they suck the life out of you after a while. It's not hard to use google and look at the 'reviews' section for products is it really?


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

motojet said:


> Pearlx, when I first arrived in Dubai I bought a cheap Electric Kettle from Diera and 3 months later it self destructed and almost burned down the apartment, so I understand why you are interested in a good brand. After that debacle I went to Hyper Panda and bought a Princess Electric Kettle. Fours years later it is still going strong.
> 
> For all the other commenters with sarcastic responses, you guys really need to get a life and guit acting like a bunch of grade schoolers.


I bought a kettle that was not recommended by expatforum.com, it came alive at night and ran away, true story

Now I only buy expatforum.com approved appliances


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

zed_kid said:


> I bought a kettle that was not recommended by expatforum.com, it came alive at night and ran away, true story
> 
> Now I only buy expatforum.com approved appliances


Oh honey, Kettle wasn't her real name if she ran away while you were asleep! :hug:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

@Vantage, 

Now that's what I call funny! Keep up the good work. 
For the OP, I have a Porsche Kettle, it does nought to one hundred degrees in under 120 seconds!!


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh honey, Kettle wasn't her real name if she ran away while you were asleep! :hug:


haha that made me lol. you think she ran away because I refered to her as an appliance?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

zed_kid said:


> haha that made me lol. you think she ran away because I refered to her as an appliance?


Of course not unless you blew her fuse or something


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

pearlx said:


> i am thinking of buying an electric kettle...could anyone please tell me which is the best brand for electric kettles here?? which one will be the quickest and most efficient?


Dear Pearlz

Have you completed your investigations and made your purchase? Please do report back as we would all be so keen to hear how you have got on. 

Yours in nervous anticipation etc etc

JJ


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

pearlx said:


> i am thinking of buying an electric kettle...could anyone please tell me which is the best brand for electric kettles here?? which one will be the quickest and most efficient?


Would you like a chocolate teapot to go with your new kettle?


----------



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

Byja said:


> I am thinking of buying an electric cattle prod.
> Could anyone please tell me which is the best brand for electric cattle prods? Which one will be the quickest and most efficient, ie delivering most Volts to that guy who types SMS while standing on the middle of the travelator, or the guy who stops immediately as soon as he gets on a train.


hahaha.

morphy richards got to be cheap


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

And you people mock

Cookers recalled in UAE over fault that can cause fires or even electrocute users - The National


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Erm, it's a kettle thread! Bit like saying you didn't buy a car because of a Helicopter recall.


----------

